# Can't mount Toshiba external USB drive



## tuhoaja (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi

I can't get my Toshiba dtp105 drive to work correctly.


```
uname -a
FreeBSD <machine-name> 10.0-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p7 #0: Tue Jul  8 06:34:23 UTC 2014     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

When I plug it in, the following comes to /var/log:


```
Sep 22 10:12:35 <machine-name> kernel: ugen2.3: <TOSHIBA> at usbus2
Sep 22 10:12:35 <machine-name> kernel: umass0: <TOSHIBA External USB 3.0, class 0/0, rev 2.10/1.00, addr 3> on usbus2
Sep 22 10:12:35 <machine-name> kernel: umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4101
Sep 22 10:12:35 <machine-name> kernel: umass0:6:0:-1: Attached to scbus6
Sep 22 10:13:13 <machine-name> kernel: da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
Sep 22 10:13:13 <machine-name> kernel: da0: <TOSHIBA External USB 3.0 0> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-6 device
Sep 22 10:13:13 <machine-name> kernel: da0: Serial Number 20140503035103
Sep 22 10:13:13 <machine-name> kernel: da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
Sep 22 10:13:13 <machine-name> kernel: da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Logical unit is in process of b
Sep 22 10:13:13 <machine-name> kernel: da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
```

Nothing starting with da0 comes to /dev/.  This drive works correctly when I connect it to my laptop with Windows 7.

Any ideas what causes this and how can I fix it?


----------



## tingo (Oct 17, 2014)

Do you have a different version of FreeBSD you can test with?


----------



## hselasky@ (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi,

Can you enable probe debugging with `camcontrol debug -p all` to see the stage on which the error happens, before attaching the device?

Also, `usbdump quirk_names | grep MSC` will give you the list of available quirks.

Thank you!

--HPS


----------



## deathbyfreezeray (Oct 18, 2014)

EDIT: I apologize if this doesn't belong in this thread, as it is pertains to a flash drive and not a hard drive.

I have a similar error. I am using a Staples 32 GB flash drive, I updated my system at some point and no USB drives work anymore. After running `camcontrol debug -p all`, my output of `dmesg | grep da` provides me this:

```
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Staples USB Flash Drive 1.27> Removable Direct Access SCSI-6 device
da0: Serial Number 20060164610ED2A13E97
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 30532MB (62530624 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 3892C)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Staples USB Flash Drive 1.27> s/n 20060164610ED2A13E97 detached
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Periph destroyed
```
The drive is clearly detected, but da0 (or other mountable points besides my hard drive), does not exist in /dev.

The recommended usbdump command appears to be in an infinite loop. It yielded no results after 30 minutes.

For further info:
`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD EpicBSD 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014  root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

*UPDATE:* If I restart my system with the flash drive plugged in, hal will detect it and it will show up in nautilus, but the drive still isn't properly mountable. IT has a mount which shows up under /media/drive, however, the attempts to access it (even as root) will produce this error message: 
	
	



```
touch: test.txt: Device not configured
```
 (all access methods produce a similar message)
Also I will note that even with nautilus detecting it, it still has no presence in /dev

Some secondary notes to add is that it is a FAT32 filesystem, and the device works in Windows and Linux.

More updates: I can get certain other flash drives to work, which makes my statements partially irrelevant.

*Update: *If the drive has data on it (even an empty text file), FreeBSD will detect it properly. However, if the drive has no data on it, it will be unusable until a file is created on it by an external system.


----------



## rsp (Oct 18, 2014)

I have a similar issue. I cannot mount HDD, USB drives and CDs. Where do we begin to look in the system for the cause?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 18, 2014)

There is a whole group of things being lumped together here.  The first is whether the device is recognized correctly (or at all), as for the first poster.  Fixing that varies, maybe just a USB quirk is needed, maybe a patch to the operating system.  This is a relatively rare problem.

After the device is recognized, there is the issue of figuring out which device it is, and which partition on it has the filesystem.  file(1) helps with that:
`file -s /dev/da0s1`

The next step is to try mounting the device as root.  For example, `mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt`.

Finally, there are automounter issues.  hal and other related utilities from Linux mean well but often do not work on FreeBSD.  There is a new automounter just added for 10.1, automount(8), which might help there.  I have not tried it yet.


----------



## deathbyfreezeray (Oct 18, 2014)

I think all three of our issues should have been in separate threads.


----------



## rsp (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you. What argument -t does the user have to use with mount to mount an NTFS filesystem?


----------



## deathbyfreezeray (Oct 18, 2014)

Google is your friend.


----------



## rsp (Oct 19, 2014)

`pkg install fusefs-ntfs`
`kldload fuse`
`ntfs-3g -o ro /dev/da0s1 /mnt`


----------



## tuhoaja (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi

Thanks for reply!


```
Oct 19 06:49:29 <machine-name> kernel: (noperiph:xpt0:0:-1:-1): debugging flags now 40
Oct 19 06:50:00 <machine-name> kernel: ugen2.3: <TOSHIBA> at usbus2
Oct 19 06:50:00 <machine-name> kernel: umass0: <TOSHIBA External USB 3.0, class 0/0, rev 2.10/1.00, addr 3> on usbus2
Oct 19 06:50:00 <machine-name> kernel: umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4101
Oct 19 06:50:00 <machine-name> kernel: umass0:6:0:-1: Attached to scbus6
Oct 19 06:50:00 <machine-name> kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:
Oct 19 06:50:00 <machine-name> kernel: 0): Probe started
Oct 19 06:50:00 <machine-name> kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:
Oct 19 06:50:00 <machine-name> kernel: 0:0): Probe PROBE_INVALID to PROBE_INQUIRY
Oct 19 06:50:00 <machine-name> kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Probe PROBE_INQUIRY to PROBE_FULL_INQUIRY
Oct 19 06:50:00 <machine-name> kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Probe PROBE_FULL_INQUIRY to PROBE_REPORT_LUNS
Oct 19 06:50:00 <machine-name> kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Probe: 1 lun(s) reported
Oct 19 06:50:00 <machine-name> kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Probe PROBE_REPORT_LUNS to PROBE_SUPPORTED_VPD_LIST
Oct 19 06:50:00 <machine-name> kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Probe PROBE_SUPPORTED_VPD_LIST to PROBE_DEVICE_ID
Oct 19 06:50:00 <machine-name> kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Probe PROBE_DEVICE_ID to PROBE_SERIAL_NUM
Oct 19 06:50:00 <machine-name> kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Probe PROBE_SERIAL_NUM to PROBE_TUR_FOR_NEGOTIATION
Oct 19 06:50:00 <machine-name> kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Probe PROBE_TUR_FOR_NEGOTIATION to PROBE_DONE
Oct 19 06:50:00 <machine-name> kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Probe completed
Oct 19 06:50:37 <machine-name> kernel: da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
Oct 19 06:50:37 <machine-name> kernel: da0: <TOSHIBA External USB 3.0 0> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-6 device
Oct 19 06:50:37 <machine-name> kernel: da0: Serial Number 20140503035103
Oct 19 06:50:37 <machine-name> kernel: da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
Oct 19 06:50:37 <machine-name> kernel: da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Logical unit is in process of b
Oct 19 06:50:37 <machine-name> kernel: da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
```


```
> usbconfig dump_quirk_names|grep MSC
UQ_MSC_NO_TEST_UNIT_READY   
UQ_MSC_NO_RS_CLEAR_UA   
UQ_MSC_NO_START_STOP   
UQ_MSC_NO_GETMAXLUN
UQ_MSC_NO_INQUIRY
UQ_MSC_NO_INQUIRY_EVPD
UQ_MSC_NO_PREVENT_ALLOW
UQ_MSC_NO_SYNC_CACHE
UQ_MSC_SHUTTLE_INIT
UQ_MSC_ALT_IFACE_1
UQ_MSC_FLOPPY_SPEED
UQ_MSC_IGNORE_RESIDUE
UQ_MSC_WRONG_CSWSIG
UQ_MSC_RBC_PAD_TO_12
UQ_MSC_READ_CAP_OFFBY1
UQ_MSC_FORCE_SHORT_INQ
UQ_MSC_FORCE_WIRE_BBB
UQ_MSC_FORCE_WIRE_CBI
UQ_MSC_FORCE_WIRE_CBI_I
UQ_MSC_FORCE_PROTO_SCSI
UQ_MSC_FORCE_PROTO_ATAPI
UQ_MSC_FORCE_PROTO_UFI
UQ_MSC_FORCE_PROTO_RBC
UQ_MSC_EJECT_HUAWEI
UQ_MSC_EJECT_SIERRA
UQ_MSC_EJECT_SCSIEJECT
UQ_MSC_EJECT_REZERO
UQ_MSC_EJECT_ZTESTOR
UQ_MSC_EJECT_CMOTECH
UQ_MSC_EJECT_WAIT
UQ_MSC_EJECT_SAEL_M460
UQ_MSC_EJECT_HUAWEISCSI
UQ_MSC_EJECT_TCT
```


----------



## grub3r (Nov 20, 2014)

I had problems mounting a _D_ell _USB_ storage disk, after installing _NTFS_ support all is fine!


----------

